# Allez-vous acheter l'Apple Watch ?



## SLB86 (13 Février 2015)

Moi je pense que ça sera un révolution


----------



## Khleo (14 Février 2015)

Je pense laisser mon tour sur la première version, a voir pour les versions suivantes


----------



## melaure (14 Février 2015)

Khleo a dit:


> Je pense laisser mon tour sur la première version, a voir pour les versions suivantes



La première version est plus qu'imparfaite. Pas d'autonomie et pas autonome d'un iPhone -> ça ne sert donc à rien. Je préfère encore une montre à l'ancienne !


----------



## adixya (14 Février 2015)

C'est tentant car bel objet, mais autonomie de 1 journée ? Seriously ?

Ça va juste pas être possible...

A voir si voir l'objet en magasin ne fait pas craquer direct, c'est possible...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Février 2015)

Je viens de faire changer la pile de ma montre non connectée et d'une valeur inférieure à 100€. La dernière fois c'était il y a au moins 4 ans.

Alors, des montres connectées vendues plusieurs centaines d'euros et dont l'autonomie ne dépasse pas un jour ou 2, mouarf, quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2015)

Ça me fait penser que la pile a deux ans sur une de mes montres.
Qu'une autre se met en marche, dès que je la porte, qu'elle perd une seconde par semaine.
D'autres à remonter sont dans la boite d'origine.
_Pourquoi acheter une montre connectée ? 
Que faire de toutes ces piles ?

_


----------



## MacEye (16 Février 2015)

Comme D'habitude je vais attendre un peu le retour d'utilisateurs "monsieur tout le monde". Le produit me semble aboutit mais.....


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Sly54 (16 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Alors, des montres connectées vendues plusieurs centaines d'euros et dont l'autonomie ne dépasse pas un jour ou 2, mouarf, quoi.


Pas mieux. héhéhé…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Février 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Je viens de faire changer la pile de ma montre non connectée et d'une valeur inférieure à 100€. La dernière fois c'était il y a au moins 4 ans.
> 
> Alors, des montres connectées vendues plusieurs centaines d'euros et dont l'autonomie ne dépasse pas un jour ou 2, mouarf, quoi.


et même pas étanche en plus


----------



## johnios (19 Février 2015)

Je vais attendre les retours des premiers utilisateurs pour voir.


----------



## cillab (24 Février 2015)

johnios a dit:


> Je vais attendre les retours des premiers utilisateurs pour voir.



 attends aprés les fétes de Noêl ils vont bien en vendre quelques unes


----------



## flussato (4 Mars 2015)

Voici ce que publie un site spécialisé en horlogerie.
A votre avis, scoop ou fake ?

http://larevuedesmontres.com/2015/03/scoop-nouvelle-apple-watch/


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2015)

flussato a dit:


> Voici ce que publie un site spécialisé en horlogerie.
> A votre avis, scoop ou fake ?
> 
> http://larevuedesmontres.com/2015/03/scoop-nouvelle-apple-watch/



Déjà publié hier avec une réponse 
http://forums.macg.co/threads/quel-modele.1261656/#post-12854189


----------



## Vanton (5 Mars 2015)

Pour ma part, comme je crois l'avoir dit ailleurs, c'est un cadeau de mes parents pour mes 30 ans. Mais je suis encore sceptique sur quelques points et je vais attendre les premiers retours. Apple et le cuir, par exemple, ça me fait peur... Quand je vois la gueule de leurs smart cases et des housses pour iPhone au bout de quelques semaines. 

La keynote de lundi devrait bien aider aussi. 

Sinon ça sera un Momentum Wireless...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Je vais attendre aussi les premiers retour , je ne suis pas pressé de l'acheter , la deuxième version corrigera surement beaucoup de choses


----------



## Vanton (5 Mars 2015)

La troisième encore plus... ;-)


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

Oui , pas de précipitation


----------



## sebfar (5 Mars 2015)

Je l'a trouve moche...après les montres android vont être compatible selon les dernières informations avec l'iphone


----------



## Vanton (5 Mars 2015)

Y aura sans doute des limitations mais oui il est question qu'android wear soit rendu au moins partiellement compatible avec l'iPhone.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

De quoi concurrencer Apple


----------



## Vanton (5 Mars 2015)

De quoi lancer Android Wear... [emoji1] 

Je suis prêt à parier que ça va faire exploser les ventes de 360


----------



## sebfar (5 Mars 2015)

Avant de passer sous iPhone j'avais l'asus zenwatch


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2015)

De toute façon , c'est ou l' Apple ou je prend rien


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mars 2015)

L'obligation de recharger la montre n'est pas aussi rédhibitoire que certains l'assurent: Tout est affaire d'habitude et de gestion du phénomène. Le fait qu'elle ne soit pas totalement indépendante de l'iphone est plus contraignant; mais là encore ça demande à être vécu pour en apprécier la gène ou pas. Ses dimensions et sa forme me posent plus de problèmes car là on entre dans le subjectif, le gout ou même le pratique. Et puis le dernier frein sera pour moi son prix comparé à sa longévité: Là, je me sens pas d'investir de 500 à 1000 € tous les 2 ou 3 ans ! Mauvais plan !!


----------



## sebfar (6 Mars 2015)

En plus la future pebble tiens 7 jours


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> L'obligation de recharger la montre n'est pas aussi rédhibitoire que certains l'assurent: Tout est affaire d'habitude et de gestion du phénomène. Le fait qu'elle ne soit pas totalement indépendante de l'iphone est plus contraignant; mais là encore ça demande à être vécu pour en apprécier la gène ou pas. Ses dimensions et sa forme me posent plus de problèmes car là on entre dans le subjectif, le gout ou même le pratique. Et puis le dernier frein sera pour moi son prix comparé à sa longévité: Là, je me sens pas d'investir de 500 à 1000 € tous les 2 ou 3 ans ! Mauvais plan !!



Je plussoie


----------



## freelander (9 Mars 2015)

melaure a dit:


> La première version est plus qu'imparfaite. Pas d'autonomie et pas autonome d'un iPhone -> ça ne sert donc à rien. Je préfère encore une montre à l'ancienne !


Je pense que tu n'as pas compris le principe d'une "Connectée"...


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mars 2015)

Vu tout ce que j'ai déjà écrit et vu les prix *ABUSIFS* pas question d'acheter cette montre !


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Vu tout ce que j'ai déjà écrit et vu les prix *ABUSIFS* pas question d'acheter cette montre !


je suis de ton avis


----------



## Vanton (9 Mars 2015)

Apple a globalement été assez peu délicate en matière de prix sur toute la gamme...


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

J'ai les 800€ pour la Classic a maille milanaise déjà prêt


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Même si j'hésite à changer mon iPhone 5 ou mon iPad 2 ^^


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

J'ai passé la soirée post keynote à donner mon avis post keynote à quelques potes qui venaient aux questions et du coup je suis pas à au point sur les prix... Et j'ai peur d'aller regarder ceux des modèles qui me plaisent...


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

N'ai pas peur, au pire revend ta voiture... Ou ta maison si tu as pas une grosse voiture, pour la très haut de gammes


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

Je loue un studio et je prends le métro ! [emoji1]


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Tu es dans la merde mon pote... Vend 10 reins


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

Bon de toute façon je ne m'orientais pas vers l'Edition et ses 10 à 18 000€ et je sais que celle que je veux est entre 599 et 1099$... Mais je sais pas si je suis convaincu par la nécessité de l'achat... Entre une keynote sans aucune surprise côté Watch, et donc les mêmes fonctionnalités limitées qu'attendu, et les prix... Je sais pas trop si y mettre un smic est judicieux


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Mettre un smic pour les fonctionnalité ? Non, autant acheté la sport a 400-450€  MAIS pour le design, pour le fanatisme de la pomme, pour la classe, par marque social, oui


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

Le marqueur social je m'en fous un peu à vrai dire. Le design me parle beaucoup en revanche. Je la vois comme un bijou. Mais un bijou très cher et qui dans deux ans sera inutilisable... Et ça m'embête.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

La pomme proposeras une solution a ca, et tu l'as revendras certainement 100 ou 200€ de moins sur le bon coin, comme avec l'iPhone quoi


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

Le souci c'est que ce sont mes parents qui me l'offrent pour mes 30 ans... J'avais parlé de 550€ en prenant un peu de marge sur les 500 prévus par la rumeur. À 650€ elle explose leur budget je pense, et ça passera pas. 

Et je me vois mal revendre leur cadeau dans un an... 

Mais je me demande si Apple n'a pas été trop gourmande pour le coup... Les tarifs vont refroidir pas mal de monde... Quand je vois que c'est le modèle standard qui a le plus de déclinaisons je suppose que c'est celui qu'ils espèrent vendre le plus... Mais le grand public n'est pas forcement prêt à mettre 1000€ dans une montre jetable...

J'espère toujours un bide lors des pré commandes et un ajustement des prix en conséquence...


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Je pense plutôt à un très très beau suivi sav, imaginez la gueule de ceux qui auront mis 18 000€ sinon...


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

C'est pas les plus à plaindre... Quand tu peux foutre 18 000€ dans un gadget de ce genre tu t'en fous qu'elle ne tienne que deux ans... Tu peux les acheter par lot de 10.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Pas forcément.... Au contraire il peuvent acheter les modèle classique par lot de 10 mais celui qui achèteras l'édition peut bien être un médecin gagnant 8000-10000 par mois et qui souhaite se faire plaisir


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

On verra bien... Mais je suis pas certain que les ventes tous modèles confondus soient exceptionnelles


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Modèle entre 400 et 800, ce seras de la folie, je ferais la queue à l'Apple store de Lille des 6 ou 7h du matin sûrement


----------



## Vanton (10 Mars 2015)

Alors ça c'est le genre de truc que j'ai jamais compris ! [emoji1] Mais je te souhaite en toute bonne foi bien du courage !


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

J'étais 13 eme à l'ouverture du store de Lille ^^
Cest une petite sortie on vas dire  et si je suis premier une petite reconnaissance  en étant 13 eme les employés du store se souvienne encore de moi


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Pour ma part , elle ne me tente pas


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Tu déconne ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Tu déconne ?


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Explique ton choix


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

a) Le cout  a l'achat 
b) La montre ne peux fonctionner en activité sortie sans avoir l'iPhone avec ( donc aucun intérêt pour moi )
c) Un autre modele sortira très vite pour corriger certaines failles
b) Je ne sais pas si elle est étanche ( a vérifier )


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Je peux répondre à la dernière question, étanche non mais submersible pendant 30min, en gros une douche, un lavage de main, ok, rien de plus


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Je peux répondre à la dernière question, étanche non mais submersible pendant 30min, en gros une douche, un lavage de main, ok, rien de plus



Dommage pour la version sport


----------



## Sly54 (10 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Dommage pour la version sport


Pas du tout : tu augmentes tes perf', tu boucles ton semi marathon en moins d'½ heure


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pas du tout : tu augmentes tes perf', tu boucles ton semi marathon en moins d'½ heure



Bon ok j'achète


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2015)

meme donnee je n'en veux pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Tu déconne ?



Qu'y a-t-il de si anormal à ne pas être tenté par l'Apple Watch ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mars 2015)

Erickb a dit:


> meme donnee je n'en veux pas



Idem pour moi.


----------



## cillab (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Je peux répondre à la dernière question, étanche non mais submersible pendant 30min, en gros une douche, un lavage de main, ok, rien de plus




mon voisin est platrier  il m 'a dit que sur les chantiers cela ne le ferait pas que c'était pour les bureaucrates  pas pour les ouvriers  c'est Disciminatoire
APPLE  a peur que ceux qui vont l'acheter ,la cache sous la chemise  de peur de passer pour des blaireaux


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

cillab a dit:


> mon voisin est platrier  il m 'a dit que sur les chantiers cela ne le ferait pas que c'était pour les bureaucrates  pas pour les ouvriers  c'est Disciminatoire
> APPLE  a peur que ceux qui vont l'acheter ,la cache sous la chemise  de peur de passer pour des blaireaux



Beaucoup de métiers obligent a ne pas porter de montres ou de bijoux


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2015)

Cette montre s'adresse à tout le monde et à personne en même temps. Je m'explique : le modèle sport souffre de la même fragilité que le modèle en édition limitée (fragilité du boîtier, pas étanche).

Le modèle édition limitée ne se distingue que peu du modèle sport ; aucune distinction de design à part les bracelets, c'est pauvre. A la limite, il fait penser aux boîtiers dorés des versions "élégantes" que l'on trouve dans les catalogues bas de gamme de Citizen ou Seiko.

Et au milieu, les versions acier vendues au prix du titane.

Bref, pas du tout convaincu par la montre Apple...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

C'est quand même le seul produit Apple qui nécessite impérativement d'acheter un autre produit Apple


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Je travail dans la restauration, je suis en chemise courtes je l'acheterais et la porterais  pourtant en contact avec l'eau, de l'inox qui pourrais la rayer, malgres tout j'ai une question, puis je acheter le modèle sport avec bracelet blanc donc pour pas trop rayer et sur le modèle sport mettre un bracelet en maille milanaise ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Pas trop peur avec l'eau ?


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Honnêtement ? Non, j'ai déjà une montre et elle n'as jamais pris l'eau, c'est une emporio Armani a 400€, donc pas de l'horlogerie suisse et pourtant jamais eu de soucis


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

J'avoue que cela me dérange un peu qu'elle ne soit pas étanché ;(


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Elle est résistance, étanche, il y aura sûrement des accessoire pour ca


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Je viens de voir que la Sport n'a pas d'écran en cristal de saphir, ils appellent ça "un verre aluminosilicate léger qui résiste particulièrement aux éraflures et aux chocs".

Malgré tout il y a quand même 250 euros entre la sport et la watch avec bracelet sport !

Mais bon il faut pas que l'écran de la sport se raye facilement, car il arrive même on faisant gaffe de mettre des petits coups de temps à autre sur la montre !


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

J'avoue, j'hésite entre la sport qui est mate, à laquelle je mettais un bracelet millanais, pour 620 au total, ou la Classic en millanais pour 799€...


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> J'avoue, j'hésite entre la sport qui est mate, à laquelle je mettais un bracelet millanais, pour 620 au total, ou la Classic en millanais pour 799€...



J'avais pensé comme toi, le bracelet milanais tu trouves pas que ça fait un peu fille quand même ? C'est une simple question, il me plait mais bon c'est vrai que je me pose la question.

Ensuite oui il y aurait 180 euros d'écart pour passer d'un boitier qui n'est pas en cristal de saphir à un qui l'est et aussi pour avoir un boitier en inox, plus classe je l'avoue.

Mais bon à la limite j'aurai peut-être pu mettre 800 euros, même si je trouve ça ÉNORME en prix, mais le gros soucis c'est que ce n'est pas une vraie montre mais un objet technologique de plus, et on sait très bien qu'avec l'arrivée de la 2 la première s'effondrera en prix.

Jusqu'à maintenant je changeais tous les ans mon iPhone, étant un inconditionnel de la marque je ne pouvais faire autrement, maintenant avec l'iPhone 6 en toute honnêteté je ne suis plus du tout tenté de changer tous les ans, le 6 est selon moi PARFAIT, mais j'ai bien peur qu'avec cette montre nous nous ruinions, qui nous dit que l'année prochaine Apple ne sortira pas une autre avec une autonomie doublée et qui fera passer celle là au rang de montre has been ? ne serons-nous pas tenté de changer celle-ci et ainsi de perdre beaucoup d'argent ? Nous savons que le marché des montres connectées est tout jeune, elle n'est qu'un premier modèle et d'autres bien plus perfectionnées suivront, ce n'est pas comme une montre d'horloger qui est mature et où chaque exemplaire est unique.

Autant pour un bijou je veux bien faire une fois dans la vie une folie pareille, car il ne se décotera pas, autant là il est certain qu'elle perdra beaucoup en valeur dès l'année prochaine, c'est ça qui me fout les boules, je ne comprend absolument pas le positionnement tarifaire de ce produit, une vraie montre d'horloger est un bijou de mécanique, quelque chose qui a une âme, une histoire qui date, là c'est juste un smartphone que l'on pose sur le poignet, donc pourquoi vendre aussi cher ?


----------



## Tox (10 Mars 2015)

Même pas un smartphone...


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Je doute qu'Apple reste sur un seul modele de montre et ne la fasse pas évoluer


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2015)

Bel objet (surtout pour la "Watch" milieu de gamme), mais non, ce ne sera pas pour moi. Je pense que mes yeux vont souffrir à déchiffrer des infos sur un si petit écran...


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je doute qu'Apple reste sur un seul modele de montre et ne la fasse pas évoluer



Oui mais tous les combien de temps ? Là est la grande question, il est évident que si c'est tous les ans les modèles à plus de 450 euros ne valent pas le coup, sauf si on garde la montre des années, mais bon Apple est très douée pour faire passer ses derniers produits pour des "révolutions" donc il y a de fortes chances pour qu'on l'a change, c'est en ce sens que je disais qu'on risque de se ruiner en achetant les modèles les plus couteux.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mars 2015)

Vu l'arrivée de la N°2 assez rapidement (1,5 an ?) il faut (si vous voulez craquer) partir sur une sport avec un bracelet qui lui pourra être récupéré sur la N°2... A condition qu'Apple ne change pas le système d'encliquetage du bracelet; il ne s'est jamais gêné à modifier la connectique de ses appareils alors, tout est possible: Bisness is bisness  !


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> J'avais pensé comme toi, le bracelet milanais tu trouves pas que ça fait un peu fille quand même ? C'est une simple question, il me plait mais bon c'est vrai que je me pose la question.
> 
> Ensuite oui il y aurait 180 euros d'écart pour passer d'un boitier qui n'est pas en cristal de saphir à un qui l'est et aussi pour avoir un boitier en inox, plus classe je l'avoue.
> 
> ...


Certes, mais pour moi elle ne perdras jamais plus du quart du prix dans les 3 premiers mois de la sortie de la version deux... 
Et je n'ai que 17 ans, je suis un mec, et pourtant la maille milanaise j'adore ca.. 

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sais ou je peux trouvé de la maille milanaise noir, en 24mm je suis preneurs


----------



## dani31 (10 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Certes, mais pour moi elle ne perdras jamais plus du quart du prix dans les 3 premiers mois de la sortie de la version deux...
> Et je n'ai que 17 ans, je suis un mec, et pourtant la maille milanaise j'adore ca..
> 
> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sais ou je peux trouvé de la maille milanaise noir, en 24mm je suis preneurs



Oui mais bon, ça m'ennuie de mettre autant d'argent dans une montre connectée en me disant que l'année prochaine je serai surement tenté de la changer, et ça me fera perdre du fric plus qu'autre chose, pour l'iPhone j'étais prêt à ça mais pour la montre franchement elle est trop chère pour ce que c'est.

Tu l'as prendrais en 38 ou 42mm ?

En version sport + achat du bracelet milanais ou achat de la watch + bracelet milanais ?


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (10 Mars 2015)

Pour les fonctions oui, pour la beauté de la choses, je trouve pas spécialement... Sinon il y a la sport a 400€ c'est plus raisonnable


En 42, c'est la même taille que mon Armani actuelle qui est elle ronde, mais je veux tester quand même


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

entre la montre a changer tous les ans et l'iPhone , le budget va commencé a être élevé


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (11 Mars 2015)

Et j'hésite encore entre la sport et la Watch... Je vais sûrement voir en vrai pour savoir


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2015)

Si je peux me permettre, la durée de vie cosmétique d'un boîtier alu risque d'être ridiculement courte...


----------



## Maximei (11 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> entre la montre a changer tous les ans et l'iPhone , le budget va commencé a être élevé



Je pense que ce serait justement une erreur de la part d'Apple de sortir un nouveau modèle de Watch chaque année. Instaurer un cycle de renouvellement plus étendu et moins invasif à la manière des Macbook : tous les 2 ans modifier par petites touches les entrailles de la bête en permettant d'upgrader éventuellement la V1 et au bout de 4 à 6 ans modifier le design et les caractéristiques. J'achèterais surement l'Apple Watch, mais je ne risque pas de la changer chaque année, c'est sur et certain !


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Je ne suis pas certain qu'Apple sorte une nouvelle moulure dans un an
Version étanche avec puce gps


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (11 Mars 2015)

La différence solidité entre la Watch Classic et la inox ? Niveau écran et boîtier, merci


----------



## Packcmoi (11 Mars 2015)

Le soucis de cette montre pour moi est qu'elle est de forme rectangulaire/carré alors que la mode du moment est plutôt sur les montres connectés rondes...


----------



## bompi (11 Mars 2015)

Ce qui m'étonne est que je n'aime pas les montres tonneaux mais que celle-ci me plaît bien.
Par ailleurs, à ce stade des montres connectées, sa forme rectangulaire me semble de bon aloi.


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> Je pense que ce serait justement une erreur de la part d'Apple de sortir un nouveau modèle de Watch chaque année. Instaurer un cycle de renouvellement plus étendu et moins invasif à la manière des Macbook : tous les 2 ans modifier par petites touches les entrailles de la bête en permettant d'upgrader éventuellement la V1 et au bout de 4 à 6 ans modifier le design et les caractéristiques. J'achèterais surement l'Apple Watch, mais je ne risque pas de la changer chaque année, c'est sur et certain !



Pour info l'Apple Care + est de 2 ans pour les versions de base et de 3 ans pour la Edition... M'étonnerait qu'Apple se prive de les renouveler régulièrement. Au mieux le design durera un peu comme pour l'iPhone mais on va avoir droit à une valse des bracelets pour pousser à changer son look.


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> Je pense que ce serait justement une erreur de la part d'Apple de sortir un nouveau modèle de Watch chaque année. Instaurer un cycle de renouvellement plus étendu et moins invasif à la manière des Macbook : tous les 2 ans modifier par petites touches les entrailles de la bête en permettant d'upgrader éventuellement la V1 et au bout de 4 à 6 ans modifier le design et les caractéristiques. J'achèterais surement l'Apple Watch, mais je ne risque pas de la changer chaque année, c'est sur et certain !


"Bon ben heu… ça va pas être possible, à cause de… enfin, ça les arrange pas quoi, à cause de l’argent, enfin j’t’expliqu’rai !"


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pour info l'Apple Care + est de 2 ans pour les versions de base et de 3 ans pour la Edition... M'étonnerait qu'Apple se prive de les renouveler régulièrement. Au mieux le design durera un peu comme pour l'iPhone mais on va avoir droit à une valse des bracelets pour pousser à changer son look.



Ou améliorer l'étanchéité et pleins d'autres belles choses


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> La différence solidité entre la Watch Classic et la inox ? Niveau écran et boîtier, merci



C'est dur de te répondre pour l'instant, tu l'imagines bien ! [emoji6]

On ne sait pas si les matériaux sont les mêmes que pour les autres produits Apple. Les iPod ont un long historique d'usages d'alu et d'inox. L'inox se rayait quasi instantanément. L'alu était très tendre et marquait au moindre choc. 

Apple a beaucoup insisté sur ses "métallurgistes". Il est dur de savoir si c'est purement marketing et si on aura donc les mêmes résultats que sur les iPod, ou si les matériaux sont réellement nouveaux. Et à découvrir et tester... 

Et pour ton questionnement sur le bracelet milanais sur un boîtier alu, j'aurais tendance à fortement te le déconseiller... Les attaches du bracelet sont profilées pour épouser le galbe du boîtier. Mélanger deux coloris ça peut être très moche.


----------



## Tox (11 Mars 2015)

Alu, il vaut mieux oublier si on souhaite garder la montre en bon état cosmétique.

Acier, il faut garder à l'esprit qu'il existe une variété d'aciers de plus ou moins grande qualité... Et là, seule l'expérience nous en dira plus...


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (11 Mars 2015)

Donc c'est ok pour moi je prévois 799€


----------



## Vanton (11 Mars 2015)

Voilà à quoi ressemble un bracelet or sur un boitier or rose, par exemple. J'avais fait ça il y a un moment pour illustrer... Je peux te faire le milanais sur un boitier alu si tu veux.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (11 Mars 2015)

Oui je veux bien...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Moi elle ne me plait pas


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Mars 2015)

Non plus.
Après, on sait jamais.
Prends le premier iPhone edge et mets un iPhone 5 à coté.
Place l'aWatch sous l'iPhone Edge et imagine l'aWatch que tu pourrais placer sous l'iPhone 5...
Bref, quand l'aWatch aura fait le chemin qu'a fait l'iPhone entre le edge et le 5, on en reparlera peut-être...


----------



## Jura39 (11 Mars 2015)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non plus.
> Après, on sait jamais.
> Prends le premier iPhone edge et mets un iPhone 5 à coté.
> Place l'aWatch sous l'iPhone Edge et imagine l'aWatch que tu pourrais placer sous l'iPhone 5...
> Bref, quand l'aWatch aura fait le chemin qu'a fait l'iPhone entre le edge et le 5, on en reparlera peut-être...



Entièrement de ton avis


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Bon, c'est pas parfait, j'ai été vite, mais voilà à quoi ça pourrait ressembler


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

J'ai pas trop confiance en ce bracelet


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

En tout cas c'est le bracelet qui m'attire le plus (dans mes prix).

Je pense partir sur la watch avec bracelet milanais, en 38mm.

750€ quand même


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2015)

Idem mais en 42 je pense  <3


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

J'ai hate de le voir en vrai ce bracelet car j'ai des doute sur son système d'accroche


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2015)

Sorry pour le coeur ^^


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> En tout cas c'est le bracelet qui m'attire le plus (dans mes prix).
> 
> Je pense partir sur la watch avec bracelet milanais, en 38mm.
> 
> 750€ quand même


Ça fait cher la télécommande améliorée.


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'ai hate de le voir en vrai ce bracelet car j'ai des doute sur son système d'accroche



Pourquoi ça ? Que reproches-tu à ce système d'accroche ?


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Sorry pour le coeur ^^



Je ne comprend pas ??


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2015)

Subsole, tu n'as rien compris, sinon on achèterais la sport a 400€, c'est plus que ca


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> Pourquoi ça ? Que reproches-tu à ce système d'accroche ?



Je ne reproche rien , j'ai juste peur qu'il ce décroche seul


----------



## subsole (12 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Subsole, tu n'as rien compris, sinon on achèterais la sport a 400€, c'est plus que ca


Idem pour 400€, à part l'effet de mode, ça reste une télécommande améliorée.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> Idem pour 400€, à part l'effet de mode, ça reste une télécommande améliorée.



Oui mais elle donne l'heure


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Subsole, tu n'as rien compris, sinon on achèterais la sport a 400€, c'est plus que ca


Je fais partie du _Subsole_group_qu'à_rien_compris_ 
(mais je ne chante pas)


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2015)

Un téléphone à 60€ serais tout aussi bien


----------



## Jura39 (12 Mars 2015)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Un téléphone à 60€ serais tout aussi bien



Je ne comprend pas ce message ??


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (12 Mars 2015)

On me dis qu'une montre connecté à ce prix est ridicule, il faut voir le prix des téléphone qu'on achète.....


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Euh pourquoi mon message précédent avec les images il n'apparaît pas sur l'app ??

Je le vois bien sur le site normal en plus... 

Vous l'avez vu du coup ?


----------



## cillab (12 Mars 2015)

moi j'ais le logo sur mon iphone OFFERT par APPLE   la c'est trop ils vont m'envoyer la montre???


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Pour faire les essayages chez soi...
http://cdn.exactfitnessapps.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/try-it-on-apple-watch-sizing-guide.pdf
J'ai fait l'essai avec la sport: Pas convaincu par les dimensions des découpages: Le bracelet ML en 38 mm est trop juste et mon poignet ne fait que 168 mm (et encore là, on n'a pas l'impact de l'épaisseur !)
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Normalement le bracelet M/L peut être utilisé sur des poignets de 20cm... C'est bizarre que tu le trouves trop juste alors que tu es à moins de 17 ! 

Tu es sur de ne pas avoir imprimé à 90% en raison des marges de ton imprimante ?


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Après vérification (mesures) mon impression n'est pas à l'échelle (et pas possible de régler ? - suis avec Firefox- )
Si d'autres peuvent faire l'essai.


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Firefox n'a rien à voir avec ça. Tu as bien imprimé le document pdf qu'on peut télécharger en cliquant sur le lien en bas de page et pas l'image d'illustration de l'article... ?

Je suppose que tu ne t'es pas planté dans la mesure où tu nous as posté le lien vers le bon document, mais on ne sait jamais...

Après tu as bien réglé ton imprimante ? Souvent avec les réglages par défaut elles réduisent la page pour l'imprimer totalement, marges comprises


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Le problème d'impression, dans ce cas précis, c'est que je n'ai pas accès aux réglages de l'échelle qui devrait être portée à 123% afin de récupérer les écarts d'affichage (bien qu'il soit à 100% comme expliqué).
Si j'enregistre en PDF puis que j'imprime ce PDF j'ai alors accès à l'échelle d'impression mais les décalages coupent les dessins...
Pas Glop !


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Si tu enregistres en PDF... ? C'est un PDF, y a pô à l'enregistrer en PDF, y a juste à l'enregistrer tout court  

Tu es sur Mac ou PC ? 

Pour les marges mon imprimante est en rade et mon copain me l'a imprimé au boulot. Du coup je ne l'aurai que ce soir. Je ne sais donc pas s'il est normal que le dessin soit tronqué


----------



## Maximei (12 Mars 2015)

subsole a dit:


> "Bon ben heu… ça va pas être possible, à cause de… enfin, ça les arrange pas quoi, à cause de l’argent, enfin j’t’expliqu’rai !"



Belle référence aux bronzés 

"Dis-donc, t’aurais pas 300 balles à m’passer là, ça m’dépann’rais…à cause de l'Apple Watch 2, enfin j't'expliqu'rai".


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Le problème d'impression, dans ce cas précis, c'est que je n'ai pas accès aux réglages de l'échelle qui devrait être portée à 123% afin de récupérer les écarts d'affichage (bien qu'il soit à 100% comme expliqué).
> Si j'enregistre en PDF puis que j'imprime ce PDF j'ai alors accès à l'échelle d'impression mais les décalages coupent les dessins...
> Pas Glop !



J'y suis arrivé en bricolant des captures d'écran ! (galère) mais c'est OK.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Si tu enregistres en PDF... ? C'est un PDF, y a pô à l'enregistrer en PDF, y a juste à l'enregistrer tout court
> ......


Ben voilà ! j'imprimais direct sans passer par l'enregistrement ( quelle quiche, je suis !)
Bon si enregistrement puis impression (en faisant gaffe de mettre l'échelle à 100 %) c'est OK !
Merci pour ton suivi !


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Oh de rien... [emoji6] faudrait que je bosse sur un truc et j'ai pas envie alors toute échappatoire est bonne à prendre [emoji1]


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Pour ceux qui achèteront la "SportWatch" et qui donc auront 2 bracelets, voilà le lien d'un site pour faire des échanges:
http://www.strapswap.com/


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Ah c'est cool ça j'y pensais hier ! Comme on est amené à n'utiliser que celui à sa taille c'est sympa de pouvoir s'arranger avec quelqu'un qui a besoin de l'autre dans une autre couleur. 

Mais ça devrait freiner les ventes d'accessoires si ça se développe et Apple devrait vite virer le second bracelet pour nous faire passer à la caisse...


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Alors du coup après avoir essayé avec les patrons présents ici, je trouve que la 42 m'irait mieux finalement, et mon poignet pour rappel fait 17cm...

Faites le test et dites-moi, n'oubliez pas d'imprimer le PDF à 100% surtout.

http://igen.digidip.net/visit?url=h...s.com/try-it-on-apple-watch-sizing-guide.html

J'ai imprimé le "Milanese Loop".

C'est pas facile dis donc !!


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

J'ai testé plusieurs tailles en faisant une watch en patafix :-D 

Et c'est la 38 qui remporte le plus de succès sur mon poignet auprès de mes potes


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Pareil j'ai demandé à 4 personnes, et ils trouvent la 42 mieux adaptée sur moi...


----------



## Vanton (12 Mars 2015)

Pourtant 17 et 16 on n'est pas bien loin...


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Voici ce que donne la 38mm sur moi :







Et la 42mm :


----------



## Maximei (12 Mars 2015)

Il ne faut pas oublier de prendre en compte les 10,5 mm d'épaisseur de la Watch qui peuvent allègrement jouer sur le rendu final


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Vous en pensez quoi sur mon poignet ? Laquelle rend mieux ?


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2015)

38mm.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Mars 2015)

Le papier est fin et épouse parfaitement le poignet. La vrai montre est rigide, épaisse et le bracelet, au sortir de la montre aura des rayons de courbures impossible à atténuer: donc, à mon sens en dessous de 185 mm de tour de poignet il faut la 38 mm ou bien alors accepter une grosse verrue disgracieuse sur son poignet.


----------



## dani31 (12 Mars 2015)

Oui vous avez raison, il est vrai que la 38 est plus adaptée pour moi, je vais rester sur ma première impression, je préfère privilégier l'élégance à la taille du cadran


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

... et à l'autonomie ? ;-)


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

Voilà ce que ça donne sur mon poignet de 16cm, avec une couche de patafix en dessous pour simuler l'épaisseur. Aucune des deux ne me choque vraiment... La 42 est grande mais sans paraitre démesurée à mon sens. Et la 38 parait presque petite.. Me faudrait une 40 !


----------



## dani31 (13 Mars 2015)

En les superposant sur ma montre actuelle :


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

Je crois qu'on ne sera fixés qu'après un essayage en Apple Store... [emoji57]


----------



## dani31 (13 Mars 2015)

Je pense aussi mais j'ai pas d'Apple Store à Toulouse. En plus je voulais la précommander pour être certain de l'avoir le jour J. C'est vraiment dur de choisir la bonne taille.


----------



## dani31 (13 Mars 2015)

Il aurait fallu une taille 40


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

Ah mais tu es de Toulouse aussi ? 

C'est sympa hein la 4ème ville de France où l'Apple store le plus proche est à 2h20 de route... ? [emoji57]

Je me rassure mollement en me disant que Marseille n'en a pas non plus... Y a pas que nous qu'Apple dédaigne. Mais eux ont celui d'Aix à moins d'une heure depuis peu...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

sympa ses maquettes


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> ... et à l'autonomie ? ;-)


Normalement, ces versions papier ont une excellente autonomie. Mais elles s'abîment vite.

On ne peut pas tout avoir.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Normalement, ces versions papier ont une excellente autonomie. Mais elles s'abîment vite.
> 
> On ne peut pas tout avoir.



Attention , elles ne sont pas étanches


----------



## dani31 (13 Mars 2015)

Oui je suis de Toulouse et je trouve aberrant de ne pas avoir d'Apple Store ici ! C'est dingue !

J'avoue hésiter très fortement entre 38 et 42mm !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

dani31 a dit:


> Oui je suis de Toulouse et je trouve aberrant de ne pas avoir d'Apple Store ici ! C'est dingue !
> 
> J'avoue hésiter très fortement entre 38 et 42mm !



Ne viens jamais vivre dans le Jura , pas d'App store a moins de trois heures de routes


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

Le truc c'est que Marseille et Toulouse sont quand même parmi les villes de France les plus importantes... Marseille est troisième agglomération, Toulouse sixième. 

Montpellier, qui a eu le premier Apple Store de France, est 15ème et Nancy 22ème... Dijon est même 27ème !

Y a un vrai problème dans la répartition des Apple Store... Et le fait que cette montre ne soit apparemment distribuée qu'en boutique Apple va accentuer la gêne qu'on subit déjà. Apple ne peut pas continuer à bouder des agglomérations de près d'un million d'habitants.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2015)

Une question de stéréotypes (Sud _vs._ Nord et Est), sans doute.
Et puis la question est peut-être moins celle du nombre de personnes que du pouvoir d'achat d'icelles...


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

Je pense qu'à Marseille comme à Toulouse Apple n'a que peu de raisons de se préoccuper du pouvoir d'achat... Non c'est certainement qu'ils ne trouvent pas un local à leur goût mais bon en attendant on se prend la tête au moins souci de SAV


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Je pense qu'à Marseille comme à Toulouse Apple n'a que peu de raisons de se préoccuper du pouvoir d'achat... Non c'est certainement qu'ils ne trouvent pas un local à leur goût mais bon en attendant on se prend la tête au moins souci de SAV





Vanton a dit:


> Le truc c'est que Marseille et Toulouse sont quand même parmi les villes de France les plus importantes... Marseille est troisième agglomération, Toulouse sixième.
> 
> Montpellier, qui a eu le premier Apple Store de France, est 15ème et Nancy 22ème... Dijon est même 27ème !
> 
> Y a un vrai problème dans la répartition des Apple Store... Et le fait que cette montre ne soit apparemment distribuée qu'en boutique Apple va accentuer la gêne qu'on subit déjà. Apple ne peut pas continuer à bouder des agglomérations de près d'un million d'habitants.



Prenez connaissance de ceci:
http://www.macg.co/aapl/2009/11/montpellier-un-apple-store-régional-76232


----------



## Vanton (13 Mars 2015)

J'y suis passé deux ou trois fois à Montpellier. J'y étais même allé fin décembre 2009, soit un gros mois après l'ouverture. C'était le premier Apple Store où je foutais les pieds. Il est tout petit... Et le centre commercial autour est une horreur... Cela dit il ne dénote pas avec le reste de la ville... :-D

Je sais bien qu'Apple prend son temps pour trouver un bon emplacement... Mais à l'APR de Toulouse on me parlait déjà des recherches d'emplacement dans le centre il y a plus de 5 ans... Et toujours rien. 

Du coup on va l'essayer où cette montre... ? Je vais finir par m'amuser à en commander 5 pour choisir celle qui me plait et renvoyer les autres... Tant pis pour eux.


----------



## Tox (13 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ne viens jamais vivre dans le Jura , pas d'App store a moins de trois heures de routes


Oui, mais des routes magnifiques pour rejoindre le Léman ! dixit ma GS


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Du coup on va l'essayer où cette montre... ?



Ça ne te dit pas un petit voyage à Bordeaux (en plus, le cadre autour de l'Apple Store est nettement plus sympa qu'un centre commercial) ?


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2015)

Le bracelet à maille milanaise sera celui qui ajustera le mieux au poignet et qui pourrait avoir la plus grande longévité si le pliage sur le passant bas de la montre et le possible glissement latéral de la fixation aimantée ne réservent pas de mauvaises surprises.


----------



## Vanton (14 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça ne te dit pas un petit voyage à Bordeaux (en plus, le cadre autour de l'Apple Store est nettement plus sympa qu'un centre commercial) ?



Effectivement il est bien plus sympa celui de Bordeaux... En plus on m'y avait offert un câble pour iPhone 4 (bon après que je vienne de changer la batterie de mon Mac pour 90€ mais...) du coup j'en garde un bon souvenir :-D


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mars 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Ça ne te dit pas un petit voyage à Bordeaux (en plus, le cadre autour de l'Apple Store est nettement plus sympa qu'un centre commercial) ?



Si en plus , il y a du bon vin , je fonce


----------



## tchico (15 Mars 2015)

Non, vu que je possède iPhone 4s.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2015)

Non, je ne l'achèterai pas, sans façon.


----------



## Lymf (17 Mars 2015)

Effectivement celui de Bordeaux a de la gueule... Moi j'attends celui de Bruxelles, en septembre j'espère.


----------



## Lymf (17 Mars 2015)

Sinon à Amsterdam il est sympa aussi... Maintenant je n'arrive même plus a me souvenir combien j'en ai visité mais facilement une 20aine... Bon aller j'ai compté... 21... 22 si on compte The Company Store a cupertino... Mais j'ai sûrement été dans plus de h&m que ca... Donc ça va.


----------



## Vanton (17 Mars 2015)

Amsterdam c'est comme Lille, la déco est un énorme pastiche et personnellement ça me choque... Ce sont des locaux en béton brut dans lesquels Apple construit un faux décor XIXème assez peu réussi... Je trouve ça totalement ridicule, comme ces maisons de stars US qui ressemblent à des temples grecs en carton pâte... 

Quand le décor d'origine n'existe plus ils devraient se contenter d'en composer un moderne. Quand il existe encore, comme c'est le cas à Opera, le fait qu'ils le mettent en valeur est un régal en revanche. 

Dites, pour en revenir à la montre, quelqu'un aurait des références de chouettes modèles traditionnels entre 500 et 800€ ? J'aimerais bien faire un tour d'horizon de l'horlogerie classique dans cette gamme de prix avant de décider si j'ai envie de mettre la même somme dans un jouet qui tiendra deux ans.


----------



## Maximei (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Amsterdam c'est comme Lille, la déco est un énorme pastiche et personnellement ça me choque... Ce sont des locaux en béton brut dans lesquels Apple construit un faux décor XIXème assez peu réussi... Je trouve ça totalement ridicule, comme ces maisons de stars US qui ressemblent à des temples grecs en carton pâte...
> 
> Quand le décor d'origine n'existe plus ils devraient se contenter d'en composer un moderne. Quand il existe encore, comme c'est le cas à Opera, le fait qu'ils le mettent en valeur est un régal en revanche.
> 
> Dites, pour en revenir à la montre, quelqu'un aurait des références de chouettes modèles traditionnels entre 500 et 800€ ? J'aimerais bien faire un tour d'horizon de l'horlogerie classique dans cette gamme de prix avant de décider si j'ai envie de mettre la même somme dans un jouet qui tiendra deux ans.



Dans cette gamme tu peux obtenir des montres automatique du style : 

- Christopher Ward 
- Archimede
- Seiko (dans la gamme auto)
- Hamilton (tout dépendra du modèle là)
- Tissot (idem que pour Hamilton)

Après je ne connais pas non plus le type de montre que tu cherches, mais pour le prix d'une aWatch, c'est sur qu'on peut se faire plaisir dans l'industrie horlogère traditionnelle !


----------



## dani31 (17 Mars 2015)

Vanton, je pense commander deux montres au final, une de 38 et une de 42, et renvoyer celle qui me va le moins.

Ou alors on pourrait aller toi et moi (et mon frère aussi) à celui de Bordeaux ? Apparemment dès le 10 avil on peut prendre rdv pour aller l'essayer...

Je vais réfléchir encore un peu quant à l'une de ces deux solutions, mais sinon ça te dirait ?

Concernant ton hésitation entre l'Apple Watch et une montre plus "classique" c'est pas du tout la même chose, je suis plus attiré par la Watch, c'est quand même Apple qui est derrière, et même si l'autonomie est à chier c'est quand même une très belle montre avec des fonctions vraiment sympas ! Et n'oublions pas qu'elle est "novatrice" par rapport à une montre ordinaire mais qui ne fait qu'afficher l'heure.

D'un côté tu as une "montre" high tech multi-fonction mais avec une autonomie d'une journée, de l'autre une montre qui donne l'heure et qui ne fait que ça et qui aura une pile qui tiendra un an... Enfin bon, perso j'aurai plus tendance à partir sur une Watch, plus innovante à mes yeux, mais on est tout à fait d'accord qu'Apple en demande trop, 800 euros (ou 750 pour la 38mm) pour le modèle qui m'intéresse c'est juste fou !

Je suis allé voir les montres classiques, et franchement je préfère le design de la Watch, elle est quand même trop classe ! Surtout avec le bracelet Milanais !


----------



## poulroudou (17 Mars 2015)

Oui, elle remplacera ma pebble(très bonne montre). J'hésite entre le modèle sport, gris sidéral, et l'Apple Watch avec bracelet sport blanc.


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2015)

Pour du classique, on a, côté japonais : SEIKO et Citizen.
SEIKO propose des montres d'excellente facture, automatiques ou quartz, sport ou habillé. Les plongeuses sont particulièrement réputées.
Citizen a aussi une gamme un peu plus sophistiquée mais un peu moins convaincante (encore que les Chronomaster soient de très bonne qualité, ce qu'on appelle du HEQ (_High-End Quartz_)).
Il y a aussi Orient, rachetée par SEIKO mais restée assez indépendante.
Pour une bonne idée de ce qui est proposé, regarde le site de Seiya et celui de Higuchi (il y a bien sûr plein d'autres sites mais là on trouve aussi des montres réservées au marché japonais).

Côté suisse, il y a pléthore. Mais dans ta gamme de prix, il n'y a pas de montre de manufacture (contrairement à SEIKO qui fait tout, jusqu'aux huiles des mouvements).
En général, les mouvements utilisés sont des ETA, c'est-à-dire des mouvements fabriqués par Swatch, ou des clones/équivalents de ces mouvements, fabriqués par Soprod (Festina). C'est solide, bien fait et performant. Néanmoins, le même mouvement, par exemple le 2824-2, ne sera pas forcément identique d'une marque à l'autre : telle va choisir des entrées de gamme, telle autre des versions chronomètre (c'est-à-dire d'une plus grande fiabilité), telle autre va en changer le ressort etc.
Bref : c'est passablement compliqué et si on cherche "une montre suisse automatique avec un ETA 2824-2, entre 500 et 800 €", on peut obtenir des résultats très variables, selon que son vendeur est plus orienté _bling-bling_ ou plus orienté horlogerie (les deux ne sont pas incompatibles, évidemment).
Par ailleurs, le label _Swiss Made_ est un peu trompeur.

Tu trouveras aussi des petites sociétés, éventuellement composées d'un seul horloger, qui dessinent et font assembler des montres en Suisse (pour avoir le label _Swiss Made_) : délais imprévisibles, résultat aléatoire mais un côté bien sympathique le plus souvent (par exemple MKII de Bill Yao).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Mars 2015)

Maximei a dit:


> Dans cette gamme tu peux obtenir des montres automatique du style :
> 
> - Christopher Ward
> - Archimede
> ...



Connectée et traditionnelle


----------



## Maximei (17 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Connectée et traditionnelle



Après on est pas dans la même gamme de prix/utilisation/fonctionnalités [emoji16] les horlogers traditionnels ne se placent pas non plus dans la même physionomie qu'apple !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2015)

Oui , c'était juste une petit clin d 'oeil


----------



## ft5777 (26 Mars 2015)

En parlant d'alternative à l'Apple Watch, quelqu'un a-t-il déjà testé ou eu des retours sur la montre Withings Activité? 
Le modèle noir me fait vraiment de l'oeil. Swiss made, glace en saphir, acier inoxydable, autonomie de huit mois, tracker d'activité, très beau design classe, élégant et discret pour 390€... Y'a de quoi hésiter avec l'Apple Watch même si elle ne font pas la même chose en fait!


----------



## bompi (27 Mars 2015)

_Swiss Made_... il ne faut pas trop se fier à ce genre d'appellations.


----------



## Dem81 (27 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour ma part, je voulais m'offrir l'Apple Watch avec le bracelet milanais, mais au vu des tarifs, je vais rester sur le boîtier acier avec verre en saphir mais avec un bracelet sport noir pour commencer (100€ de moins) et par la suite m'acheter le bracelet milanais! Je pense qu'à l'heure ou l'on en parle, l'Apple Watch n'est pas indispensable, cependant ce sont les utilisateurs et surtout les développeurs qui vont créer (ou non) les nouveaux usages d'un tel objets!


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Économiquement c'est pas génial... Le bracelet seul est à 170€. Si tu es certain de le vouloir c'est plus rentable de le prendre directement...


----------



## Dem81 (27 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Économiquement c'est pas génial... Le bracelet seul est à 170€. Si tu es certain de le vouloir c'est plus rentable de le prendre directement...


Je pensais par la suite acheter un bracelet sport pour faire du sport, donc 100€ de moins pour la précommande, c'est pour mes "petites finances"...


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Ah effectivement si tu veux un bracelet sport en complément la différence n'est plus que de 10€ [emoji4]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

J'ai vraiment hâte de la voir en réelle cette Watch


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

Plus que deux semaines


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Plus que deux semaines



Oui ce seras vite la


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Mars 2015)

C'est quand même bien la première fois où une partie non négligeable des acheteur sera confrontée à l'impossibilité de se faire une idée précise de la montre avant de la commander. (tout le monde n'a pas accès à un Applestore et encore moins à ces "boutiques chics dédiées") C'est un gros inconvénient qui risque de générer des déceptions et donc des retours. Le réfurb va chauffer !


----------



## Vanton (27 Mars 2015)

J'avoue... Sans maillage local, ce type de distribution est assez absurde.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Mars 2015)

Oui en effet  ,c'est quand même agréable de voir ce que l'on achète .Mais déjà le cas avec les iphones en précommande


----------



## ososis (29 Mars 2015)

Pour répondre à la question initiale, et après réflexion, je pense que je vais me la prendre. Un nouveau produit de la pomme étant tellement rare, pourquoi bouder son plaisir !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Avril 2015)

Je dois dire que j'ai un faible pour le cadran. La grandeur semble juste assez pour le poignet, comme avec les montres standard. 

Néanmoins, est-ce qu'elle pourrait remplacer assurément un iPhone ou un iPod touch (autonomie, fonctions Wifi, qualité sonore, etc.)?

Pas vraiment trop le choix d'aller l'essayer au Apple Store en temps voulu pour être fixé...  Hum...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis très intéressé par cette Apple Watch, ce qui me chagrine un peu est le prix de la Sport un poil élevé (je ne parle même pas du prix des autres modèles...), je comprends le besoin d'être en liaison avec l'iPhone pour une raison de puissance et de fonctionnalités étendues mais pour aller faire mon footing prendre l'iPhone ne m'enchante guère. 
De plus quid de sa résistance à la transpiration voire si une averse commence pendant le parcours ? Même question pour l'iPhone accroché au bras ?

Je pense l'acheter tout de même car ce produit me semble très beau et bien fait. 
Après je suis conscient qu'il y a toujours un risque à acheter un nouveau produit dès sa sortie avec son lots de très bonne et mauvaise surprise parfois.

Bonne journée le forum


----------



## ismart (6 Avril 2015)

moi je ne vois pas l'utilité d'avoir une montre connecté elle serai inutile, avoir un iPhone 6 ou un Galaxy Note 4 suffira largement pourquoi gaspiller de l'argent sur un gadget qu'on doit recharger tout les 7 heurs.


----------



## Vanton (6 Avril 2015)

wizxomov a dit:


> Néanmoins, est-ce qu'elle pourrait remplacer assurément un iPhone ou un iPod touch (autonomie, fonctions Wifi, qualité sonore, etc.)?



Euh on est d'accord que tu parles de remplacer un iPhone dans les usages seulement hein ?

Parce que la montre n'est qu'un écran déporté, qui se contente d'afficher des extensions des app présentes sur l'iPhone. Elle n'est absolument pas indépendante. Incapable de se connecter au réseau cellulaire. Je préfère être clair, au cas où.



Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis très intéressé par cette Apple Watch, ce qui me chagrine un peu est le prix de la Sport un poil élevé (je ne parle même pas du prix des autres modèles...), je comprends le besoin d'être en liaison avec l'iPhone pour une raison de puissance et de fonctionnalités étendues mais pour aller faire mon footing prendre l'iPhone ne m'enchante guère.
> De plus quid de sa résistance à la transpiration voire si une averse commence pendant le parcours ? Même question pour l'iPhone accroché au bras ?
> ...



Apparemment la montre sera capable d'apprendre notre pas en étant connectée à l'iPhone. Au bout de quelques joggings elle devrait pouvoir partir en ballade sans l'iPhone et pouvoir malgré tout donner une assez bonne estimation de la distance parcourue. Pas du parcours en lui même évidemment, sans puce GPS. 

Pour la pluie et la transpiration ça devrait le faire. Elle est IPX7, elle résiste à des immersions à 1m pendant 30min. C'est surtout le bracelet qui risque de poser problème. Surtout ceux en cuir


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Avril 2015)

Merci Vanton pour ces informations, si je me décide ce sera une version Sport qui est plus adaptée pour moi niveau prix et le bracelet sera bien mieux pour faire du sport.


----------



## avensis (7 Avril 2015)

je pense que s'il y aura une nouvelle version de cette montre, elle va intégrer le GPS pour connaitre le parcours


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

Vu que ça vide les batteries comme c'est pas permis je sais pas si c'est réaliste dans une montre ? À moins d'imaginer un mode jogging qui coupe pas mal de fonctions pour arriver à tenir 4h de course ?


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2015)

A propos de vider les batteries, quid de celle de l'iphone qui couplé à une watch va voir la sienne fondre à vue d’œil ?


----------



## Vanton (7 Avril 2015)

Ça on n'a aucune info à ce sujet encore... S'ils sont malins et qu'ils évitent de réveiller le tel à chaque notification quand il est couplé à la montre, ça peut peut-être le faire ? 

Faudra attendre les premiers tests


----------



## mpowder01 (7 Avril 2015)

Je viens de passer la soirée à regarder les premières vidéo de l iWatch ( celle des journaliste de test)

Et finalement je commence a avoir un gros doute .

Je m explique : une fois passer la déception du prix j était convaincu d acheter la bête et à travers les vidéos d Apple je trouvais cette montre magnifique.
Mais en voyant tout les vidéos amateur je la trouve de plus en plus moche surtout en version sport.
Elle fait mastoque , plastoc ect.....

Finalement je vais pas m emballer et attendre de la voir chez les autres plutôt de me laisser prendre au jeux de la pré commande [emoji106]


----------



## Jura39 (8 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> A propos de vider les batteries, quid de celle de l'iphone qui couplé à une watch va voir la sienne fondre à vue d’œil ?



Excellente question , je n'avais pas penser a cela


----------



## avensis (8 Avril 2015)

c'est vrai, d'ailleur comment ils vont etre relié par bluetooth ?



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
iphone 6 sans forfait galaxy note 3 sans abonnement


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

Vous savez quoi ?...Eh bien avant la fin de la journée faudra re-charger *la montre et l'iphone* ! Faudra faire suivre des batteries/chargeurs qui prennent en charge les 2 système (pas encore dispo) ou bien les 2 chargeurs, ou bien.... Quelle galère !


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2015)

avensis a dit:


> c'est vrai, d'ailleur comment ils vont etre relié par bluetooth ?
> 
> Par bluetooth et/ou WiFi (si réseau wifi dispo)
> 
> ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Euh on est d'accord que tu parles de remplacer un iPhone dans les usages seulement hein ?
> 
> Parce que la montre n'est qu'un écran déporté, qui se contente d'afficher des extensions des app présentes sur l'iPhone. Elle n'est absolument pas indépendante. Incapable de se connecter au réseau cellulaire. Je préfère être clair, au cas où.



Oui, c'était seulement une hypothèse. Bien sûr, moi aussi je doute pas mal que ce soit le cas. C'est tout de même un plus petit appareil qu'un iPhone, on s'entend. 

Merci bien pour la précision éclairée sur le lien entre l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch. Ça résout ma question tout de go!


----------



## x-fab (8 Avril 2015)

Sans moi et sans utilité !
De plus je suis allergique aux montres (mécaniques) et pourtant j'en possède 2 précieuses dont une Jaeger-LeCoultre de 1963 (héritage du grand père) en parfait état de fonctionnement !!!!!!!

Expliquez moi donc quel est la motivation pour mettre 400 balles (minimum) dans une tocante dont la limite de vie s'élève à 3/5 ans ?


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2015)

Euh... On la trouve mignonne ? On veut un objet à la mode ? 
Il y a plein de raisons. Et tout autant de ne pas l'acheter, bien sûr.

Dans ton cas, vu que tu n'aimes pas les montres, l'intérêt est encore plus limité


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

Pas si sur non plus que tous ceux qui la décrient ne l'achèteront pas !


----------



## subsole (9 Avril 2015)

J'attendrai la v2 en platine.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2015)

Ah ! le platine. C'est chouette, le platine.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2015)

L'AppleWatch n'est pas vraiment une montre mais une extension de *ton* iphone sur *ton* poignet


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> L'AppleWatch n'est pas vraiment une montre mais une extension de *ton* iphone sur *ton* poignet


Oui, comme déjà dit, c'est une télécommande améliorée.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2015)

Une jolie télécommande. Un peu chère. Mais c'est aussi un terminal.

Ce matin, je suis passé zyeuter du côté de l'Apple Store des 4 Temps. 2 personnes attendaient vers 8h30. Pour le dernier iPhone la file s'allongeait, à la même heure, jusqu'aux escalators.
Moins d'enthousiasme, dirait-on.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Il doit peut être bien y avoir l'effet "rendez vous" qui fluidifie la fréquentation non ?


----------



## subsole (10 Avril 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Il doit peut être bien y avoir l'effet "rendez vous" qui fluidifie la fréquentation non ?


Ce qui fluidifie la fréquentation c'est le prix de l'iPhone + plus le prix de la Watch.
Pour moi, cette montre sera aboutie lorsqu'elle sera totalement autonome, ce qui justifierais son prix.


----------



## Vanton (10 Avril 2015)

Indépendante, elle ne le sera pas avant de nombreuses années, si tant est qu'elle le soit un jour. 

Et pour les files d'attente, il n'y avait pas de montre à la clé, juste la possibilité de la voir. Les stores renvoyaient vers le site pour les achats... Donc je pense que ça a découragé beaucoup de fans. Ce n'est pas un lancement classique avec des mecs qui repartent iPhone à la main.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (10 Avril 2015)

Je vois franchement pas l’intérêt...
A moins de vouloir se la jouer Michael Knight et appeler sa Peugeot 106 comme KITT de K2000


----------



## mpowder01 (10 Avril 2015)

Ha la si je peux entrer en contact avec ma 106..... J achète !


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2015)

Oulà, bienvenue au Weekend réparateur !


----------



## cillab (12 Avril 2015)

Khleo a dit:


> Je pense laisser mon tour sur la première version, a voir pour les versions suivantes



 tu es un sage laisse esuyer les platres  il va y en avoir aussi sur LE BON COIN


----------



## ValentinML (17 Avril 2015)

Non, je ne l'achèterai pas pour ma part. Je n'en vois pas vraiment l'intérêt et elle n'est pas dans mes prix d'achat... 

Je préfère une belle Breitling à ce prix là !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (17 Avril 2015)

ValentinML a dit:


> Non, je ne l'achèterai pas pour ma part. Je n'en vois pas vraiment l'intérêt et elle n'est pas dans mes prix d'achat...
> 
> Je préfère une belle Breitling à ce prix là !



Jamais vu une Breitling au prix d'une Apple Watch non édition... Je suis preneur si tu as des adresses...


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2015)

La Breitling devrait tenir un peu plus longtemps que l'Apple Watch et donc revenir moins cher au final


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Et a la revente , pas de soucis


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Jamais vu une Breitling au prix d'une Apple Watch non édition... Je suis preneur si tu as des adresses...


Moi, c'est plutôt une belle Breitling, que je n'ai jamais vue, quel que soit le prix. Une sorte d'oxymore, quoi.
Reste que Breitling se situerait plutôt entre l'AW-Edition et les autres.
Même Rolex, dont les prix ont sévèrement augmenté ces derniers temps, est loin d'atteindre le prix de l'AW Edition pour ses montres "normales" (sans diam's ou or fin).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

C'est vrai que Rolex a bien augmenter ses tarifs


----------



## Vanton (17 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> La Breitling devrait tenir un peu plus longtemps que l'Apple Watch et donc revenir moins cher au final


On peut aussi voir ça comme un inconvénient... Ton Apple Watch elle peut changer totalement de gueule en 5min, entre le réglage du cadran et le bracelet. Ta Breitling dans 10 ans elle se tapera toujours la même gueule...


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Avril 2015)

Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle a souvent eu les fesses en l'air qu'il faut être cru avec cette vieille dame !


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ton Apple Watch elle peut changer totalement de gueule en 5min, entre le réglage du cadran et le bracelet. Ta Breitling dans 10 ans elle se tapera toujours la même gueule...


Toutafé. Je prend donc le temps pour la choisir avec soin, ma Breitling


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ta Breitling dans 10 ans elle se tapera toujours la même gueule...



Et toujours la même valeur marchande


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et toujours la même valeur marchande


Non, elle vaut plus cher maintenant, car portée par moi…


----------



## Jura39 (17 Avril 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non, elle vaut plus cher maintenant, car portée par moi…


je plussoie


----------



## jackpote (18 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et toujours la même valeur marchande




Oui. Ok toujours la même valeur marchande mais il faut aussi trouver un acheteur ! 

En plus quel intérêt d'avoir une montre juste pour savoir que vous pouvez la revendre le "même" prix 10 ans après. Si vous achetez une Rolex ou autre c'est pour la garder mais pas pour la revendre ! 

J'arrive pas a comprendre !


----------



## Jura39 (18 Avril 2015)

je suis de ton avis si j'achète une montre de grande marque , c'est pour la conserver , mais c'est toujours agréable de savoir quelle vaut encore de l'argent meme après de nombreuse année  ( dèsolè , je m'était mal exprimé )


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et toujours la même valeur marchande


Je n'en suis pas certain. Peu de montres conservent leur valeur (ou l'augmentent, éventuellement). Et si Breitling se maintient un peu, ce n'est certainement pas la marque de référence sur ce point.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Avril 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas certain. Peu de montres conservent leur valeur (ou l'augmentent, éventuellement). Et si Breitling se maintient un peu, ce n'est certainement pas la marque de référence sur ce point.



Je suis de ton avis d'autres marques ont plus de cote que Breitling


----------



## Php21 (25 Avril 2015)

A la question originelle, "Allez-vous acheter une Apple Watch", ma réponse est Non.
J'ai une belle montre, et sauf à en porter deux, pour l'instant je préfère la mienne.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Avril 2015)

Php21 a dit:


> A la question originelle, "Allez-vous acheter une Apple Watch", ma réponse est Non.
> J'ai une belle montre, et sauf à en porter deux, pour l'instant je préfère la mienne.


C'est parce que tu n'arrives pas à franchir le pas entre UNE MONTRE A l'ANCIENNE et une montre connectée; peut être as tu raison mais si tu ne peux/veux pas trancher alors tu vivras avec ta MONTRE à  l'ANCIENNE (fort jolie je te le concède) au poignet et ton smartphone dans la main (image hein !).


----------



## Jura39 (25 Avril 2015)

Fan d'Apple et des produits , ma réponse sera

Non


----------



## ValeRoss46 (25 Avril 2015)

J'hésite encore pour ma part, je vais sûrement encore attendre quelques semaines pour décider. De toute façon la montre n'est pas dispo avant juin maintenant, donc...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Avril 2015)

Et en juin elle ne le sera pas avant septembre... Ne tarde pas trop pour te décider, avec le succès, il se peut que les délais s'allongent encore...

Quand tu penses que j'ai comlandé la mienne a 9:07 (email de confirmation), et que je ne suis pas livré...


----------



## mpowder01 (25 Avril 2015)

Non en juin elle sera dispo en magasin faut arrêté de fantasmer.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Avril 2015)

On prend les paris?


----------



## mpowder01 (25 Avril 2015)

Même l iPhone a son lancement au bout d un moment on le trouve en magasin comme n importe quel produit.

Moi je pense qu il est sage d attendre et de laisser les autres essuyer les plâtres .


----------



## ValeRoss46 (26 Avril 2015)

Je suis assez d'accord avec mpowder01, je pense que d'ici quelques semaines ils auront le stock nécessaire. Enfin j'espère.


----------



## Kiki19 (28 Avril 2015)

bonsoir, je voudrais si le temps de sortie entre les différentes versions d'Apple watch (Apple watch 2,3...) sera annuel ou plus (2 ans, 3 ans...) ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Dem81 (28 Avril 2015)

Kiki19 a dit:


> bonsoir, je voudrais si le temps de sortie entre les différentes versions d'Apple watch (Apple watch 2,3...) sera annuel ou plus (2 ans, 3 ans...) ? Merci d'avance



Comme je l'ai déjà dis et comme je pense, il n'en sortiront pas tous les ans, je pense plus a 3 ans pour la "V2" mais ce n'es qu'un avis personnel, dans tous les cas, elle a tout (ou presque) technologiquement (je pense a un module téléphone mais ce n'est à mon avis inutile)


----------



## Vanton (28 Avril 2015)

Force est de reconnaître qu'on n'en sait absolument rien...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Avril 2015)

ValeRoss46 a dit:


> Je suis assez d'accord avec mpowder01, je pense que d'ici quelques semaines ils auront le stock nécessaire. Enfin j'espère.


Je ne parierai pas dessus au vu du succès rencontré... Vivement ce soir, la mienne est dans le camion!


----------



## Chris0607 (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour, je souhaite acheter l'apple watch à un particulier. Y a t'il des précautions à prendre comme pour l'iPhone ?
Par exemple s'assurer qu'il est bien déverrouiller et que l'option localiser mon iphone est bien désactiver avec les mdp de l'ancien propriétaires. Concernant l'Apple Watch je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche.


----------



## Dila (5 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis très attiré par l'Apple watch dont j'aimerais me servir à la fois pour le boulot et le perso mais pour l'instant j'hésite à la commander parce que je sépare scrupuleusement mon activité professionnelle de ma vie perso. Cela veut dire entre autres que j'ai deux iPhones: un fourni par ma boîte avec toutes les politiques de sécurité, dongle RSA, etc.. et mon perso avec mes mails perso, twitter, macG, etc...
D'après ce que j'ai compris il est compliqué (voir impossible) de switcher d'un iphone à une autre simplement: il faut déjumeler la montre sur l'un puis jumeler sur l'autre.
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous à le même problème où à essayer de jumeler plus d'un appareil sur sa montre?
Merci d'avance de vos réponses/retours.

Cordialement,

Dila


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

Cette montre ne peut être jumelée qu'a un seul iphone à la fois. Il ne te reste plus qu'à espérer que ta boite te fournisse une montre Apple qu tu jumèleras à l'iphone correspondant... Tu as 2 poignets: Tu es sauvé !


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acheter l'apple watch à un particulier. Y a t'il des précautions à prendre comme pour l'iPhone ?
> Par exemple s'assurer qu'il est bien déverrouiller et que l'option localiser mon iphone est bien désactiver avec les mdp de l'ancien propriétaires. Concernant l'Apple Watch je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche.


Quand j'ai revendu la mienne je l'ai simplement réinitialisée avant. Je n'ai pas eu de retours de l'acheteur donc ça a dû être OK pour lui


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Cette montre ne peut être jumelée qu'a un seul iphone à la fois. Il ne te reste plus qu'à espérer que ta boite te fournisse une montre Apple qu tu jumèleras à l'iphone correspondant... Tu as 2 poignets: Tu es sauvé !




AH toi tu es un malin j'y avais pas penser quel ballot  une pour chaque bras et 2 téls ça c'est la CLASSE
moi ce qui m'interpelle  sur tout les fils personne te dit si elle donne l'Heure!!!! c'est bizzare  de l'exéma oui mais pas l'heure


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Quand j'ai revendu la mienne je l'ai simplement réinitialisée avant. Je n'ai pas eu de retours de l'acheteur donc ça a dû être OK pour lui



FUTÉ tu lui a vendu la montre,elle n'a pas sonner et son patron la virer j'espére que tu a tirer le chéque


----------



## Dila (5 Mai 2015)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Cette montre ne peut être jumelée qu'a un seul iphone à la fois. Il ne te reste plus qu'à espérer que ta boite te fournisse une montre Apple qu tu jumèleras à l'iphone correspondant... Tu as 2 poignets: Tu es sauvé !


Merci pour la confirmation @pepeye66 
Tu as raison, 2 montres, et pourquoi pas sur le même poignets :-D


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mai 2015)

Dila a dit:


> .... 2 montres, et pourquoi pas sur le même poignets :-D


Ah mais non, ça fait "vendeur à la sauvette porte clignancourt"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Quand j'ai revendu la mienne



Quoi ? Déjà ? Quelle rapidité !


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acheter l'apple watch à un particulier. Y a t'il des précautions à prendre comme pour l'iPhone ?
> Par exemple s'assurer qu'il est bien déverrouiller et que l'option localiser mon iphone est bien désactiver avec les mdp de l'ancien propriétaires. Concernant l'Apple Watch je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche.[/QUOTE
> 
> aucun intéret pour toi  surtout pas sur internet


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acheter l'apple watch à un particulier. Y a t'il des précautions à prendre comme pour l'iPhone ?
> Par exemple s'assurer qu'il est bien déverrouiller et que l'option localiser mon iphone est bien désactiver avec les mdp de l'ancien propriétaires. Concernant l'Apple Watch je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche.[/QUOTE
> 
> aucun intéret pour toi  surtout pas sur internet


----------



## cillab (5 Mai 2015)

Chris0607 a dit:


> Bonjour, je souhaite acheter l'apple watch à un particulier. Y a t'il des précautions à prendre comme pour l'iPhone ?
> Par exemple s'assurer qu'il est bien déverrouiller et que l'option localiser mon iphone est bien désactiver avec les mdp de l'ancien propriétaires. Concernant l'Apple Watch je ne sais pas du tout comment ca marche.[/QUOTE
> 
> aucun intéret pour toi  surtout pas sur internet


----------



## Vanton (5 Mai 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> Quoi ? Déjà ? Quelle rapidité !


Je l'ai gardée 7j pour la tester.

On a fait un sujet sur les déçus de la montre si ça t'intéresse


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mai 2015)

Oui, j'ai acheté.

Je suis plus léger de 800€ mais je suis content. Je l'ai achetée autant pour le côté bijoux / montre que le côté Apple !


----------



## Thib-76 (6 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Oui, j'ai acheté.
> 
> Je suis plus léger de 800€ mais je suis content. Je l'ai achetée autant pour le côté bijoux / montre que le côté Apple !




Tu as pris le modèle inox bracelet milanais ?


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mai 2015)

Non j'ai pris le modèle cuir noir, pas celui avec la boucle classique, celui avec les maillons aimantés ! 

J'ai testé le milanais. C'était mon préféré jusqu'à ce que je teste l'autre. Je pensais le milanais plus épais. J'ai un moyen poignet (le large est trop grand le moyen presque trop petit) et je le pensais plus doux ! Mais il est très beau !


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

moi je me suis commandé le matelassé noir il est vraiment magnifique!


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mai 2015)

Très marrante cette discussion. 
Pour vous dire j'étais en phase d'acheter une Rolex quand je me suis laissé tenter par cette Apple Watch. Je réserve la Rolex pour dans deux ans si tout se passe bien pour fêter mon diplôme. Mais il est sur qu'on parle de deux mondes différents.


----------



## zekemusic33 (6 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Très marrante cette discussion.
> Pour vous dire j'étais en phase d'acheter une Rolex quand je me suis laissé tenter par cette Apple Watch. Je réserve la Rolex pour dans deux ans si tout se passe bien pour fêter mon diplôme. Mais il est sur qu'on parle de deux mondes différents.



Je suis aussi un grand amateur de montre, mes parents mon effert une breitling pour ma majorité et je m'en suis pris une nouvelle il y a deux ans pour tout te dire moi aussi je me suis laissé tenté par la watch et pour le moment c'est elle que je garde au poignet mais je pense tout de meme qu'en soirée ou au restaurant je porterais l'une des autres!


----------



## cillab (6 Mai 2015)

il n'y a pas photos si tu aime les montres , regarde le dernier catalogue de BLANCPAIN


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mai 2015)

Non mais restons raisonnables. Acheter une Apple Watch n'a aucune commune mesure avec les hyper noms suisses. À ce compte là autant hésiter entre une Patek et une Watch ^^


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mai 2015)

Édit: doublon


----------



## Thib-76 (6 Mai 2015)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non j'ai pris le modèle cuir noir, pas celui avec la boucle classique, celui avec les maillons aimantés !
> 
> J'ai testé le milanais. C'était mon préféré jusqu'à ce que je teste l'autre. Je pensais le milanais plus épais. J'ai un moyen poignet (le large est trop grand le moyen presque trop petit) et je le pensais plus doux ! Mais il est très beau !


 

Dac


----------



## $ly (15 Mai 2015)

Si son prix était divisé par deux, Apple la vendrait déjà deux fois plus cher que ce qu'elle ne coute à produire et je réfléchirait peut être a acheter un  produit telle qu'une montre, censé durer longtemps, alors que dans moins d'un an elle sera obsolète...
Euh, non en fait non... Si je portais cette montre, j'aurais vraiment l'impression d'avoir été pris par derrière même pour 50 euros ^^


----------



## fousfous (15 Mai 2015)

$ly a dit:


> Si son prix était divisé par deux, Apple la vendrait déjà deux fois plus cher que ce qu'elle ne coute à produire et je réfléchirait peut être a acheter un  produit telle qu'une montre, censé durer longtemps, alors que dans moins d'un an elle sera obsolète...
> Euh, non en fait non... Si je portais cette montre, j'aurais vraiment l'impression d'avoir été pris par derrière même pour 50 euros ^^


Pourquoi elle serait obsolète dans moins d'un an?
Toutes les montres classiques que vous achetez sont déjà obsolète, donc en gros niveau arnaque y a pas mieux.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Toutes les montres classiques que vous achetez sont déjà obsolète, donc en gros niveau arnaque y a pas mieux.


Va falloir expliquer en quoi une montre classique (i.e. non connectée) devient obsolète (que ça soit au bout d'1 ou 10 ans) ?


----------



## fousfous (15 Mai 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Va falloir expliquer en quoi une montre classique (i.e. non connectée) devient obsolète (que ça soit au bout d'1 ou 10 ans) ?


Elle ne devient, elle l'est déjà...
La technologie est complètement depassé c'est tout, et pire les montres sans Quartz sont incapables de donner l'heure.


----------



## cillab (15 Mai 2015)

fin décembre L'APPLE WATCH  sera déja obsoléte sur


----------



## cillab (15 Mai 2015)

$ly a dit:


> Si son prix était divisé par deux, Apple la vendrait déjà deux fois plus cher que ce qu'elle ne coute à produire et je réfléchirait peut être a acheter un  produit telle qu'une montre, censé durer longtemps, alors que dans moins d'un an elle sera obsolète...
> Euh, non en fait non... Si je portais cette montre, j'aurais vraiment l'impression d'avoir été pris par derrière même pour 50 euros ^^




on a tendance à confondre Micro tél qui se connecte au poignet  que APPLE surnomme MONTRE avec de réelles montres 
comme BLANCPAIN  ROLEX  TISSOT  ect ect


----------



## Vanton (15 Mai 2015)

Heureusement qu'on ne compte plus sur la machine de Marly pour amener de l'eau à Versailles...


----------



## cillab (15 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Heureusement qu'on ne compte plus sur la machine de Marly pour amener de l'eau à Versailles...


oui elle coule tojours  mais moins vite


----------



## Sly54 (15 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Elle ne devient, elle l'est déjà...
> La technologie est complètement depassé c'est tout, et pire les montres sans Quartz sont incapables de donner l'heure.


Rien compris.
La technologie d'une montre classique (i.e. non connectée) est dépassée ?


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Rien compris.
> La technologie d'une montre classique (i.e. non connectée) est dépassée ?


Bah oui, c'est largement dépassé... Le mouvement sans quartz ça fait depuis 50ans...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est largement dépassé... Le mouvement sans quartz ça fait depuis 50ans...


Mort de rire... Tu dois être jeune pour croire que les montres existent depuis uniquement 50ans...

Cela fait bien plus de temps que les montres existent...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est largement dépassé... Le mouvement sans quartz ça fait depuis 50ans...



Si dépassées soit-elles, elles sont encore utilisables après de nombreuses années.

Alors que les montres connectées, vendues à des prix égaux ou supérieurs aux montres classiques, deviendront plus ou moins rapidement inutilisables, au moins dans la plupart des fonctionnalités, car le fabricant t'imposera l'installation du dernier OS sorti et compatible uniquement avec les dernières versions des montres. Et je ne parle pas de l'autonomie risible de ces smartwatch.

Alors qui se fait " prendre par derrière " ?


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

C'est un débat sans fin les gars... Un peu comme comparer un cheval et une voiture...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est largement dépassé... Le mouvement sans quartz ça fait depuis 50ans...


Et… ? Tu n'as toujours pas expliqué _en quoi_ ces montres sont dépassées…





Vanton a dit:


> C'est un débat sans fin les gars... Un peu comme comparer un cheval et une voiture...


L'un et l'autre ont leurs usages respectifs. Mais la ouature, sans carburant, n'ira pas loin. Ton cheval, il lui suffit de trouver eau et herbe


----------



## Vanton (16 Mai 2015)

C'est bien ce que je dis, c'est pareil... [emoji57]


----------



## fousfous (16 Mai 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et… ? Tu n'as toujours pas expliqué _en quoi_ ces montres sont dépassées…


Bah à cause de la technologie utilisé...
C'est comme si tu me demandais pourquoi le minitel est dépassé.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2015)

Non, non, pas du tout.

Le Minitel est dépassé parce que les serveurs sont coupés / on ne plus aller su les "sites" qui nous intéressent / etc.
La montre non connectée n'est pas dépassée aujourd'hui parce qu'on en a le même usage qu'hier : donner l'heure avec (plus ou moins de) précision.
La montre connectée v1 sera dépassée (obsolète) quand la v4 sortira parce qu'elle ne pourra plus être jumelée avec les dispositifs récents, par exemple.

Quant à l'âge de la technologie, ça n'est pas non plus un bon argument : le couple marteau / burin existe depuis plusieurs millénaires et il n'est toujours pas dépassé 

Mais bon, j'arrête de te taquiner


----------



## cillab (16 Mai 2015)

OH LA LA !!!le débat devient hautement philosophique


----------



## cillab (16 Mai 2015)

et la roue sans la roue ,pas de mouvements


----------



## KevX94 (22 Mai 2015)

Commande annule car en faisant les plus et les moins je me rends compte que ma Pebble actuelle me conviens très bien et je n'ai finalement pas besoin des choses que la Watch fait... La Pebble ne fait pas autant de chose mais ce qu'elle fait, elle le fait bien... Apres revente de ma Pebble actuelle je vais prendre la Pebble Time qui doit sortir dans les prochaines semaines... Oui l'Apple Watch est un vrai bijou sublime surtout la black stainless steel mais je me vois pas porte une montre a ce prix sur mon poignet, dans le metro etc je ne serais pas tranquille... J'habite la banlieue en plus... Et puis j'aime la Pebble apres 1 mois d'utilisation, je pourrais pas m'en passe... Je vous souhaite a tous une bonne reception de votre Apple Watch et j'espere que vous allez l'adore [emoji2]


----------



## Jura39 (22 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Commande annule car en faisant les plus et les moins je me rends compte que ma Pebble actuelle me conviens très bien et je n'ai finalement pas besoin des choses que la Watch fait... La Pebble ne fait pas autant de chose mais ce qu'elle fait, elle le fait bien... Apres revente de ma Pebble actuelle je vais prendre la Pebble Time qui doit sortir dans les prochaines semaines... Oui l'Apple Watch est un vrai bijou sublime surtout la black stainless steel mais je me vois pas porte une montre a ce prix sur mon poignet, dans le metro etc je ne serais pas tranquille... J'habite la banlieue en plus... Et puis j'aime la Pebble apres 1 mois d'utilisation, je pourrais pas m'en passe... Je vous souhaite a tous une bonne reception de votre Apple Watch et j'espere que vous allez l'adore [emoji2]



Merci pour eux


----------



## adixya (23 Mai 2015)

KevX94 a dit:


> Commande annule car en faisant les plus et les moins je me rends compte que ma Pebble actuelle me conviens très bien et je n'ai finalement pas besoin des choses que la Watch fait... La Pebble ne fait pas autant de chose mais ce qu'elle fait, elle le fait bien... Apres revente de ma Pebble actuelle je vais prendre la Pebble Time qui doit sortir dans les prochaines semaines... Oui l'Apple Watch est un vrai bijou sublime surtout la black stainless steel mais je me vois pas porte une montre a ce prix sur mon poignet, dans le metro etc je ne serais pas tranquille... J'habite la banlieue en plus... Et puis j'aime la Pebble apres 1 mois d'utilisation, je pourrais pas m'en passe... Je vous souhaite a tous une bonne reception de votre Apple Watch et j'espere que vous allez l'adore [emoji2]


C'est venu d'un coup comme ça ?


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (30 Mai 2015)

Moi c'est fait !
Apple Watch Sport blanche de 42 mm, plus qu'à attendre (entre le 22 et le 26 juin pour la livraison)

J'ai hâte !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Pour ma part , je n'achete pas , elle ne me plait pas ,elle n'a aucun intérêt pour  moi , je dis bien pour moi


----------



## newone (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour ma part , je n'achete pas , elle ne me plait pas ,elle n'a aucun intérêt pour  moi , je dis bien pour moi



Tu peux toujours l'essayer quelques jours et la renvoyer... Franchement tu n'y perds rien.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

newone a dit:


> Tu peux toujours l'essayer quelques jours et la renvoyer... Franchement tu n'y perds rien.



Ce n'est pas mon style , si j'achete , je réfléchi avant , j'achète et je garde


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon style , si j'achete , je réfléchi avant , j'achète et je garde


Je pense que c'est une bonne façon de faire ça


----------



## cillab (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas mon style , si j'achete , je réfléchi avant , j'achète et je garde



moi aussi j'ais opter pour une BLANCPAIN juste pour me faire plaisir


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Tu devrais l'écrire encore plus gros... [emoji57]


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

cillab a dit:


> moi aussi j'ais opter pour une BLANCPAIN juste pour me faire plaisir



Une photo ?


----------



## ampuma (23 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai passé commande il y a presque 15 jours maintenant d'un Apple watch 42mm avec un bracelet blanc pour le moment. Je me laisserai bien tenté par le bracelet à maillon dans quelques temps si la montre me satisfait au quotidien.

J'ai pas mal hésité pour me commander la montre car les commentaires au sujet de celle-ci sont quand même assez partagé. Le prix également demande un certain temps de réflexion.

Le premier Apple store est à 200 kms de mon domicile (Et oui, la montagne, ça vous gagne parait-il). Bref, J'ai profité d'un week-end sur Lyon pour voir la montre et la tester un petit peu.

Ensuite la voir réellement a aussi contribué à faire avancer ma décision.

Je me suis remis à écrire des lignes de code depuis quelques temps (je m'amuse à ça depuis 35 ans à vrai dire) et j'ai pu me créer déjà quelques petites applications pour mes besoins perso, ouverture de portail ect... En fait, il m'arrive souvent de ne pas avoir la télécommande de mon portail avec moi, souvent quand je suis déjà chez moi dans le jardin et c'est souvent le moment où il faut ouvrir à des amis de passages. C'est peut-être simple comme besoin, mais suffisamment ennuyeux quand justement, on n'a pas la télécommande avec soit. Même si je peux le faire avec l'iphone, je pourrai aussi le faire avec ma montre sans sortir le téléphone de ma poche (oui, je sais je reste un Geek malgré mes cheveux aujourd'hui grisonnants). 

De même, en partant faire un peu de vélo ou promener le chien, je pourrai également m'affranchir de prendre la télécommande du portail avec moi. Evidement, découleront de ça toute une série d'application domotique auquel je n'ai pas encore pensé probablement.

Bref, même si la montre à des défauts de jeunesse, ses possibilités de l'adapter assez facilement à mes besoins est certainement un gros plus pour moi qui est un programmeur amateur. Ca m'a fait franchir le pas assurément.

Sur les applications existantes déjà dans la montre, 'plans' sera surement très utile pendant les ballades à pied pour trouver son chemin dans une ville que je ne connais pas. J'ai beaucoup d'espoir que cette application devienne incontournable très prochainement si le guidage s'améliore. Pour le moment, sur l'iphone on tourne encore un peu en rond dans certaines villes comparé à Tomtom. 

J'aurai pu être patient et attendre la prochaine génération. Cependant, si elle n'arrive que dans un an, j'aurai déjà gagné un paquet d'aller/retour dans le jardin à chercher cette 'foutue' télécommande ;-)

Allez, mes applications sont prêtes, elles n'attendent plus que la montre ;-( ...

Bruno.


----------



## Vanton (23 Juin 2015)

Elle utilise quelle technologie ta télécommande... ? Ce ne sont pas des ondes radio normalement ? L'iPhone est capable d'en produire... ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Juin 2015)

Il suffit de la brancher à la box pour pouvoir piloter une installation domotique via le web et donc via la Watch... Je pense que c'est ce type de branchement qui est discuté ici...

Une box domotique reliée à l'Internet via la box opérateur, et on peut faire ensuite plein de chose avec...

Quelques box vite trouvées sur Google: http://www.domotique-info.fr/comparatif-box-domotique/


----------



## ampuma (23 Juin 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Elle utilise quelle technologie ta télécommande... ? Ce ne sont pas des ondes radio normalement ? L'iPhone est capable d'en produire... ?


J'utilise un petit serveur installé dans un raspberry pi et qui reçoit mes requêtes envoyé en 3g.


----------



## alfatech (25 Juin 2015)

zekemusic33 a dit:


> moi je me suis commandé le matelassé noir il est vraiment magnifique!



Je vais surement me commander la monter et suis interressé par ce bracelet, tu aurais une photo sur ton poignet? le mien fait 17,5cm et je voudrai voir comment ça ferait.


----------



## Vanton (25 Juin 2015)

Regarde dans le sujet des vraies photos de l'Apple watch. Il y a beaucoup d'images des différents modèles et ça devrait t'aider [emoji6]


----------



## alfatech (30 Juin 2015)

finallement j'ai commandé la montre avec le bracelet sport blanc


----------



## Vanton (30 Juin 2015)

Version Sport ou classique ?


----------



## alfatech (3 Juillet 2015)

j'ai pris une classique, pour le bracelet j'avai trops de doutes sur la taille à prendre avec mon poignet à 180mm donc c'est pour ça que je me suis rabattu sur un sport blanc, au moins je suis sur d'avoir le bon niveau taille


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Alors que sont devenus nos chers possesseurs d'Apple watch? Êtes-vous toujours satisfait? Est-ce que certains test la bêta (et est-ce que vous y voyez des changements?)? 
Aussi, je suis toujours en attente. Je n'arrive pas à me décider. Au début je croyais comme certain ici que l'Apple watch serait renouvelée en même temps que les iPhone mais il semblerait que ce ne soit qu'un apport de couleur... Pour un lancement d'une "2" en avril prochain en accompagnement de la wwdc... 
Du coup est-ce que vos usages évolues? Voyez vous arriver de nouvelle app sympa sur la watch?
J'aimerais bien voir arriver l'article que nous a promit il n'y a pas si longtemps MacG sur les usages de chacun. Il n'est pas paru à moins que j'ai loupé un élément? 
Allez relançons le sujet


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

Oui moi j'en suis toujours satisfait, je découvre des apps (jeux surtout) qui sont bien conçu pour la watch, rapide, pratique.

Elle est déjà formidable comme elle est alors ça ne sert a rien d'attendre plus d'une hypothétique version 2 de la watch


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Août 2015)

Je suis bien d'accord, elle l'est devenu indispensable...


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui moi j'en suis toujours satisfait, je découvre des apps (jeux surtout) qui sont bien conçu pour la watch, rapide, pratique.
> 
> Elle est déjà formidable comme elle est alors ça ne sert a rien d'attendre plus d'une hypothétique version 2 de la watch


Merci de ton conseil fousfous! Tu as quelle version déjà? 

Tu utilises quels jeux du coup dessus qui sont sympas?


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis bien d'accord, elle l'est devenu indispensable...


Je sais que chaque utilisation est propre à chacun, peux-tu me d'écrire une journée type avec ton Apple watch? Histoire que je comprenne à quel point elle est indispensable pour toi aujourd'hui.

J'avoue c'est nul mais la seule raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas c'est pour cette hypothétique watch 2 qui doit être comme tout le monde veut le dire beaucoup mieux que la première bla-bla-bla...


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Merci de ton conseil fousfous! Tu as quelle version déjà?
> 
> Tu utilises quels jeux du coup dessus qui sont sympas?


J'ai une magnifique sport Argent 
Le jeu dont je parle c'est lifeline, mais malheureusement pour l'instant j'ai plus le temps de trop jouer, sur l'app store tu peux en trouver quelques autres 


Et ça fait comme avec les premier iPhone la première version reste meilleurs et ça stagne, alors si tu attends toujours la version suivante tu risques d'être déçu et de ne jamais acheter


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Tu fais un peu de sport avec? Si oui ça marche plutôt bien?


----------



## fousfous (1 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Tu fais un peu de sport avec? Si oui ça marche plutôt bien?


Je fais pas trop de sport avec donc je ne peux pas te dire.
Il y a juste un problème quand je fais du vélo elle ne comptabilise pas du temps la distance que je fais, si tu ne fais pas de vélo ça ne devrait pas te poser problème.


----------



## Pierre37000 (1 Août 2015)

Okay! Merci fousfous !


----------



## Vanton (2 Août 2015)

Moi évidemment je suis plus nuancé, pour le moins... [emoji57]

Je la trouve toujours aussi inutile. Je la porte essentiellement parce que j'aime l'objet, elle me sert réellement de montre. Mais je me surprends à la mettre et à oublier de la déverrouiller... Je m'en rends compte parfois assez longtemps après, preuve que finalement elle ne me sert pas à grand chose...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Je sais que chaque utilisation est propre à chacun, peux-tu me d'écrire une journée type avec ton Apple watch? Histoire que je comprenne à quel point elle est indispensable pour toi aujourd'hui.
> 
> J'avoue c'est nul mais la seule raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas encore franchi le pas c'est pour cette hypothétique watch 2 qui doit être comme tout le monde veut le dire beaucoup mieux que la première bla-bla-bla...


Déjà fait dans l'appel à témoin... Il suffit d'aller voir le topic, tu as des 10aines de témoignages tels que tu les cherches...


----------



## Pierre37000 (2 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Déjà fait dans l'appel à témoin... Il suffit d'aller voir le topic, tu as des 10aines de témoignages tels que tu les cherches...


Je sais moumou92 j'avais posé le même genre de question aussi, je t'en remercie. C'est pour voir l'évolution en fait... Car l'effet nouveauté s'essouffle peut être ou au contraire son usage prend du sens avec le temps


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Moi évidemment je suis plus nuancé, pour le moins... [emoji57]
> 
> Je la trouve toujours aussi inutile. Je la porte essentiellement parce que j'aime l'objet, elle me sert réellement de montre. Mais je me surprends à la mettre et à oublier de la déverrouiller... Je m'en rends compte parfois assez longtemps après, preuve que finalement elle ne me sert pas à grand chose...


Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi la verrouiller? Ça ne sert pas à grand chose et ce n'est pas pratique.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs, pourquoi la verrouiller? Ça ne sert pas à grand chose et ce n'est pas pratique.


Simplement pour éviter de laisser n'importe qui utiliser les fonctions perso (Apple pay, les emails, l'agenda...). Sachant sue la montre ne se verrouille que lorsque tu l'enleves, ça n'a rien de pas pratique...


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Simplement pour éviter de laisser n'importe qui utiliser les fonctions perso (Apple pay, les emails, l'agenda...). Sachant sue la montre ne se verrouille que lorsque tu l'enleves, ça n'a rien de pas pratique...


Oui mais comme elle est tout le temps sur toi, c'est pas comme l'iPhone qu'on peut laisser traîner.


----------



## Vanton (2 Août 2015)

C'est vrai qu'en l'état ça n'est pas super utile. En cas de vol sans code le voleur pourra recevoir les messages en wifi et accéder à une poignée de trucs mais il aura sans doute tôt fait d'effacer la montre.

Ça aura plus de sens quand on pourra bloquer la montre à distance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Oui mais comme elle est tout le temps sur toi, c'est pas comme l'iPhone qu'on peut laisser traîner.


Elle ne se verrouille que lorsque tu l'enleves... Lorsque tu la porte elle te demande ton code une seule fois, puis ne te le redemande plus jusqu'à ce que tu l'enleves... Une fois enlevée, elle se verrouille de suite jusqu'à ce que tu la remette et retape le code...

Si un voleur te l'arrache, elle se verrouille
Si tu la pose et qu'on te "l'emprunte", il faudra taper le code pour l'utiliser

Personnellement je trouve ça indispensable pour être tranquille et sécuriser ses infos persos... J'utilise dessus ont password, je préfère que la montre se verrouille si ce n'est pas moi si la porte....


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Elle ne se verrouille que lorsque tu l'enleves... Lorsque tu la porte elle te demande ton code une seule fois, puis ne te le redemande plus jusqu'à ce que tu l'enleves... Une fois enlevée, elle se verrouille de suite jusqu'à ce que tu la remette et retape le code...
> 
> Si un voleur te l'arrache, elle se verrouille
> Si tu la pose et qu'on te "l'emprunte", il faudra taper le code pour l'utiliser
> ...


Bah je sais comment elle fonctionne et justement, vu qu'elle est jamais déposé pas de problème.
Et puis pour l'arracher c'est pas facile quand même.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah je sais comment elle fonctionne et justement, vu qu'elle est jamais déposé pas de problème.
> Et puis pour l'arracher c'est pas facile quand même.


Il arrive de la poser souvent... A peut près tous les soirs pour la charger, pour aller a la douche, à la piscine... Pour faire la vaisselle, pour laver les enfants,..

Bref, ça reste utile à la plupart des gens... Mais libre à toi de ne pas l'utiliser, comme le code sur ton iPhone... Il ne sert a rien jusqu'à ce que tu perdes ton iPhone...

Tu es du genre a ne pas mettre de code sur ton iPhone toi non?


----------



## fousfous (2 Août 2015)

Oui mais le soir elle est a côté de toi non? Normalement y a personne qui arrive la nuit pour regarder ce qu'il y a dessus ^^

Sur mon iPhone j'utilise Touch ID mais avant je mettais pas de code, trop contraignant, mais avec Touch ID je me suis pas embêté et j'ai carrément mis un mot de passe complexe.
Mais en code que j'aimerai vire c'est celui de la carte sim qui n'a vraiment aucune utilité...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Août 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone j'utilise Touch ID mais avant je mettais pas de code, trop contraignant, mais avec Touch ID je me suis pas embêté et j'ai carrément mis un mot de passe complexe.
> Mais en code que j'aimerai vire c'est celui de la carte sim qui n'a vraiment aucune utilité...



Euh, ces codes sont vraiment indispensable pour éviter les vols... Tu dois vivre dans un endroit très chouette si personne n'est tenté d'aller fouiller dans tes données...


----------



## fousfous (3 Août 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Euh, ces codes sont vraiment indispensable pour éviter les vols... Tu dois vivre dans un endroit très chouette si personne n'est tenté d'aller fouiller dans tes données...


C'est sur j'habite pas à Paris, et je ne laisse rien trainer évidement.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (4 Août 2015)

Ben moi, je viens de la recevoir arrivant de Singapour. Car elle n'est pas encore en vente en Malaisie. 42 mm vert. 
Très content. Fitness demain. Car c'est la raison pour mais elle je l'ai achetée.


----------



## Pierre37000 (7 Août 2015)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Ben moi, je viens de la recevoir arrivant de Singapour. Car elle n'est pas encore en vente en Malaisie. 42 mm vert.
> Très content. Fitness demain. Car c'est la raison pour mais elle je l'ai achetée.


Tiens nous au courant que l'on sache si tu es content de ton achat


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (7 Août 2015)

Pierre37000 a dit:


> Tiens nous au courant que l'on sache si tu es content de ton achat


Et bien, quitte à passer pour un indécrottable Apple Addict, je ne me vois pas remettre une montre dite classique à mon poignet droit. 
L'AppleWatch est splendide. Le bracelet vert néon est "pétard" mais pas trop. Moins passe-partout que le bracelet noir.... J'attends de trouver un bracelet orange d'ailleurs. 
En tant qu'utilisation, elle est très utile pour faire le tri dans les notifications (importantes qui justifient de sortir l'iPhone ou moins importantes qui seront traitées plus tard). 
La difficulté que rencontrent les gens qui abhorrent cette AppleWatch, cest qu'ils veulent remplacer leur iPhone par cette montre connectée. Ce qui est une c.....e sans nom. 
J'ai de longues journées très chargées. 
Je fais de longues séances de fitness tous les deux jours (2 heures chaque fois). 
Avec fitness, de 6:30 à 11:30 du soir, je suis à 30% à la fin de la journée. 
Sans fitness, c'est à 60% que je suis (mêmes plages horaires)
Il me tarde d'installer l'OS 2.0 dessus pour que les apps soient plus rapides. 
Et pour fêter l'arrivée de mon AppleWatch, Microsoft a sorti Outlook avec l'extension idoine. 
Que demande le peuple?
Rien du tout


----------



## Pierre37000 (7 Août 2015)

Top! Je suis heureux pour toi!
Je pense la même chose que toi: c'est stupide de vouloir remplacer son iPhone par cette montre. Ou en tout cas le penser est une erreur cela peut générer de l'insatisfaction. Enfin bref, je suis presser d'acheter les deux miennes (une pour moi et une pour ma femme). J'attends septembre pour voir si de nouvelles couleurs sortent ^^ on sait jamais


----------



## Vanton (8 Août 2015)

Quitte à faire montre d'une pointe de nombrilisme, je me sens un poil visé là... [emoji57]

Dites, juste par curiosité, quand on vous demande à quoi elle sert et que vous devez le résumer en une courte phrase, vous répondez quoi ?


----------



## fousfous (8 Août 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Quitte à faire montre d'une pointe de nombrilisme, je me sens un poil visé là... [emoji57]
> 
> Dites, juste par curiosité, quand on vous demande à quoi elle sert et que vous devez le résumer en une courte phrase, vous répondez quoi ?


Tout?


----------



## Pierre37000 (8 Août 2015)

A donner l'heure?


----------



## Vanton (8 Août 2015)

Parce que je suis un garçon très sage et discipliné je vous ai écoutés ! Elle n'est pas là pour remplacer un téléphone. 

Maintenant quand on me demande à quoi elle sert, je réponds "à rien" [emoji41]


----------



## Pierre37000 (8 Août 2015)




----------



## butok (1 Septembre 2015)

Bon et bien je viens de franchir le pas.  
J'allais à l'apple store du centre de Boston pour faire échanger mon Iphone dont la batterie ne tenait plus.... (échange gratuit). Et puis bah... j'ai vu la watch sport en noir....   j'ai flashé.... ça faisait longtemps que j'avais décidé d'en prendre une pour noel après avoir joué avec un sport verte d'un pote.... Mais là la voir en noir à accéléré le processus  ahahahah


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

Bon je vais profité de la braderie de Lille pour faire un tour a l'Apple store et en reprendre une... Mais j'hésite entre l'argent ou gris sidéral sport... Des avis de possesseurs sur cette dernière ? Le traitement de la gris sidéral tient bien ou pas ?


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2015)

La plus belle c'est l'argent 
Bon d'accord ce que je dis n'engage que moi


----------



## Pierre37000 (2 Septembre 2015)

La noire! Avec le bracelet cuir noir elle est magnifique


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

La plus belle c'est celle qui te plait le plus [emoji57]

Tiens fousfous j'ai pensé à toi hier soir :







Un pote vient d'acheter une Sport 42mm blanche, j'ai testé mon bracelet dessus


----------



## fousfous (3 Septembre 2015)

Ah oui il a l'air plus clair, et mieux découpe pour la watch aussi


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Plus clair que quoi ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Septembre 2015)

Que celui que j'ai


----------



## Vanton (3 Septembre 2015)

Rafraîchis moi la mémoire... ? T'avais pris une copie chinoise non ?


----------



## fousfous (3 Septembre 2015)

Oui voila, c'est bien une copie chinoise du bleue


----------



## Vanton (4 Septembre 2015)

Et tu vois des différences importantes donc ?


----------



## fousfous (4 Septembre 2015)

Bah c'est la c'est rattaché à la montre que ce n'est pas parfait


----------



## Yaya31832 (5 Septembre 2015)

Voilà pour moi,  Watch 42 gris sidéral à Lille. Première impression : beau produit, fonctions sympa, à suivre


----------



## NEWIPHONE76 (2 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour,
N’ayant pas trouvé où poster (pas beaucoup cherché hein) à combien vendriez-vous une Apple Watch séries 2 fraîchement remplacée par Apple (lundi) boîtier acier 42 avec bracelet havane et bracelet sport product red (boite, facture, etc) ?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Novembre 2018)

NEWIPHONE76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> N’ayant pas trouvé où poster (pas beaucoup cherché hein) à combien vendriez-vous une Apple Watch séries 2 fraîchement remplacée par Apple (lundi) boîtier acier 42 avec bracelet havane et bracelet sport product red (boite, facture, etc) ?
> Merci pour vos réponses.


Veux tu que l'on passe l'annonce à ta place ? En cherchant un tout petit peu (dans ce site) tu trouveras certainement un ordre de prix en te basant sur les propositions déjà faites !
Allez, courage, un petit effort tu y es presque !!!


----------



## NEWIPHONE76 (2 Novembre 2018)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Veux tu que l'on passe l'annonce à ta place ? En cherchant un tout petit peu (dans ce site) tu trouveras certainement un ordre de prix en te basant sur les propositions déjà faites !
> Allez, courage, un petit effort tu y es presque !!!



J’avoue j’ai fait le fainéant. Je vais voir ça [emoji51]


----------

